# Over 40 Brigade



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

https://totalwomenscycling.com/mountain-biking/open-letter-womens-40-mtb-brigade#1mOGcIIFt2xiXb2I.97


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow.. I just turned 43 this year and been mountain biking since I was 19. Never thought about it this way. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I started mountain biking in my late 40's. Despite riding a bike as a kid, being an adult recreation rider and commuter and later roadie... I found learning to mtb challenging but I managed to progress to dh and now enduro. I have not met many women who take up this sport over 40. I have so much respect for rad women who continue to ride well into their 50's and 60's. There are advantages to being over an 40 (in my case over 50) athlete... a mental toughness for sure, and tenaciousness. Now that I am in my late 50's I have a good game plan to keep riding. 

Nice article.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Great article! I started mountain biking 12 years ago at 33 and was fortunate enough to become involved with a great group of men and women who mentored and supported my efforts. I feel like for a relatively small city, we have a large group of women riders who regularly attend our group rides, including several who like me are 40+. One of our newest riders took up mountain biking last year to celebrate her 60th birthday. Our club is making a concerted effort to offer several beginner mountain bike clinics specifically focused on women in hopes of encouraging more riders of all ages. 

But, I appreciate this is not the norm for many areas. And despite this, it's still difficult finding xs and small bikes to try to demo that aren't beginner mtbs or road bikes (unisex or women-specific). Getting told "there's just not a market for that here" is discouraging. I can appreciate how harsh and unsettling riding a hardtail can be, especially for an older, beginner rider. Can't tell you how many older women riders I've met who are interested in mtb, but afraid of falling and getting hurt. Can't really tell them that won't happen - it's a real possibility; hopefully introducing them slowly and gently will assuage some of those fears. 

That being said, I do agree a lot needs to be done to encourage older women riders. I feel like the portion of the bike industry that does highlight women is focused either on xc or downhill racers. Of course...it's like that for the men, too. How many articles are written about any of us "weekend warriors" or recreational riders? Yes, there are the Women's Dirt Series, but not everyone has access or is able to travel to those. We've come a long way, but there is so much further to go...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2017)

enjoyed reading your stories and may others follow suit.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know that older women need to be encouraged to start, there are already a lot of them/us, they just need to be supported and promoted. 

The article didn't mention Rebecca Rucsh, who is an awesome very well publicized older woman MTBer.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting and provocative piece. Definitely worth discussing, and your position is commendable.

Understand though, that women in mountain biking are a niche inside of a niche. Older women? A niche inside of a niche inside of a niche. And many are still letting the men in their lives make buying decisions. For better or worse, this is a free choice and it's prevalent. Which means, if 10% of mountain bikers are women it might only be a small fraction of that who would even be receptive to solicitation by brands and event organizers.
So we can sound naive when we ask why there isn't more marketing directed at us. And why there isn't more prize money thrown at us. The reality is, when companies spend money they look to maximize the return on that investment. If 150 men and 5 women show up to a regional DH race, it makes very little sense for companies to market toward women and for organizers to emphasize women.
The only way to get more payouts for women and more products aimed at women is to get more women involved, excited, showing up at events and spending their own money.
You want inspiration? I give you Rachel Atherton. One Redbull Foxhound is enough to see how one woman has really made a difference in growing a sport. She doesn't want it to be easier for women to compete. She wants more women competing in the first place so that the level of competition will finally catch up with her!

happy trails,
mrs jm2e


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> your position is commendable.


Whose?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Can you speak clearly please? Is she overweight/plus size, or just curvy? I'm 56 and I think I "blossomed" when I was 13.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

formica said:


> https://totalwomenscycling.com/mountain-biking/open-letter-womens-40-mtb-brigade#1mOGcIIFt2xiXb2I.97


Mom jeans on wheels, reporting for duty! :thumbsup:


----------



## EHbcreative (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm well over 40, I'm 63. Although in my head I feel a lot younger, my body doesn't always agree however. I'm new to this site, but enjoying it. I started riding MTB last year, and love it. We live in the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia, USA, which has a lot of MTB going on, and is quickly becoming a place people come in Virginia to MTB.

My bike, which I haven't had all that long, is a used, Trek Fuel EX8, medium frame, full suspension, men's bike. I'm 5'9.5" with a 34" inseam, and long arms. I rented this bike first, and it fit really well. Our local bike shop, the Shenandoah Bicycle Company did an awesome job on helping me with it. It came with a dropper post, which I love. I did a couple small upgrades, with a different seat and pedals. I think next fall I will spring for tubeless tires. I'm having a blast with it. I don't have any good photos, and none with me on it. Sorry for the one being on its side, I couldn't get it to change.


----------



## Shanor (Apr 15, 2017)

I am 61 and have been riding bikes most of my life, I have been into mountain bikes for many years, hardtails, great fun and an opportunity to spend time in the natural environment. I appreciated this post about the 'invisible' women of mountain bike riding, so true, we are an untapped market, never mind, their loss


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

"...buying the kit you’d rather we didn’t wear."

lol! 
Double nickels next weekend, ride on!


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

I realize this post is old, but I enjoyed this article. I'm about to turn 41 and am just getting into mountain biking. I would like to get a dirt bike again some year too. I often wonder if I am "too old" to be starting/restarting these things. I don't feel too old though and usually don't care what other people think anyway. I really enjoy biking and getting better and better at it. It's always really nice to see other women involved in typically male dominated sports and I especially enjoy seeing other women who are no longer in their 20's involved as well. 

As for gear, I love, love. love my bike and I love that it has pink on it and it's pretty. I've always prided myself on doing "manly" things while wearing pink and sparkles. I'm always disappointed when looking for bike clothing and that sort of gear though. As the author stated though, the kit out there is the size and kind they would rather not see me wear. I wish sizes were more realistic for curvy, athletic, non-skinny women.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

mLeier said:


> I often wonder if I am "too old" to be starting/restarting these things.


Nope 

IMO middle age is the perfect time to start new things. I have more spare time and way more money than I did when I was younger. Also, more common sense


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mahgnillig said:


> Nope
> 
> IMO middle age is the perfect time to start new things. I have more spare time and way more money than I did when I was younger. Also, more common sense


Ha ha ha - agreed!!! Almost 46 here and finally feel like I'm coming into my own on the bike. I have a dear friend who started MTB last year for her 60th birthday. I say it's never too late to start and the fun you're going to have - priceless!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

As an almost 44 year old, I started dirt jumping and downhilling last year. Still have a long way to go because of my inner chicken, but I'm learning as safely as I can.

Wheeee!! I feel like a kid, finally coming into my own. So it's never too late to send it!


----------

